# HGH and ghrp6 together?



## cecilhugetool (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi i have a threat running in another forum maybe it should of been here.

im looking to put together a healing cycle and have been instructed off a friend to use

400mg test 300mg deca and 3-5iu hgh on waking with ghrp6 through out the day for 12 week.

anybody know anything about this combo, in particular im conserned about the ghrp6 and hgh together ive already got ample hgh so can run plenty of that on its own but im assured a combo is better,

if anyone knows anything on the matter id be grateful ?

cheers


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

ATM mate for healing I'm running ghrp2 which is better for gh release, also mod grf!

I'm doing them 3 times aday 100mcgs of each!

Also I'm running gh with it too at 2 iu 30 mins after the ghrp jab!

I'm also running 3000mgs of cissus aday!

If you want more detailed information on this mate look in the stickies at the top me this section , at some of pscarbs posts which r alot more informative.

Test isn't any good for the healing of tendmns, ligamets,joints,because it decreases collagen synthesis, but the deca increases collagen synthesises


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cecilhugetool said:


> Hi i have a threat running in another forum maybe it should of been here.
> 
> im looking to put together a healing cycle and have been instructed off a friend to use
> 
> ...


what do you mean by "with ghrp6 through out the day" what dose and how many times? are you using a GHRH with it?


----------



## cecilhugetool (Feb 11, 2012)

Was gona use 100mcg around midday an t time, wasn't planning to use A ghrh I'm not sure exactly what it is that why I'm researching a bit I'm up to scratch with peptides at all mate. What would u recommend?

Is a peptide and hgh combo gona be better than just a decent hgh only course I've got plenty growth an know my mate only originally tried it be ause he couldn't afford to do growth on its own.

Cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A combo of peptides and GH is better than either alone........

Read this sticky mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## cecilhugetool (Feb 11, 2012)

cheers that simplifies it nicely, im still alittle usure about the ghrh although it tells abit about it im still not sure of it roll alongside ghrp's, whats the added benefit of both?and is it nessessary for both? cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cecilhugetool said:


> cheers that simplifies it nicely, im still alittle usure about the ghrh although it tells abit about it im still not sure of it roll alongside ghrp's, whats the added benefit of both?and is it nessessary for both? cheers


I have edited the guide to explain what either does and why you should use them together


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I have edited the guide to explain what either does and why you should use them together


I know this is an old quote but I cant open your thread, how to take ghrp6 with hgh same time ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the basic guide to peptides explains this


----------



## Surfer dude (Apr 2, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the basic guide to peptides explains this


Yea I read all that but I guess to explain to myself easier, does it mean take my ghrp6 & cjc then 15-20 min later take my hgh jab ?

I'm Just having a blonde moment I guess..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Surfer dude said:


> Yea I read all that but I guess to explain to myself easier, does it mean take my ghrp6 & cjc then 15-20 min later take my hgh jab ?
> 
> I'm Just having a blonde moment I guess..


take the peptides then wait 10 min then take your GH making sure you do not take more than 4iu


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> take the peptides then wait 10 min then take your GH making sure you do not take more than 4iu


Paul, this is the first time I have seen not to take more than 4 iu after your peps. Whats the reasoning behind this if you don't mind me asking?

I'm guessing your meaning like no more than 4 iu after each pep shot so 3 times a day would be 12 iu of synthetic growth which is a hell of a lot for anybody.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob & Weave said:


> Paul, this is the first time I have seen not to take more than 4 iu after your peps. Whats the reasoning behind this if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm guessing your meaning like no more than 4 iu after each pep shot so 3 times a day would be 12 iu of synthetic growth which is a hell of a lot for anybody.


more than 4iu can cause a bleed type release not a pulse and it is a pulse you need, the dose is 1-4iu after each shot....there is nothing in my post to suggest you follow every shot with 4iu it is an option.

this protocol is an advanced method


----------

